# Who is boar_d_laze?



## 99Limited (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm amazed at the amount of knowledge this guy has. Seems to be pretty well versed on a lot of foodie topics. I've also run across some social/political pieces where he's posted comments.

I kind of expect to run across a pic of him someday and he turns out to be this guy:


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 28, 2014)

I always thought he was a wind bag.


----------



## James (Sep 28, 2014)

He's a lawyer IIRC


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 28, 2014)

Always been a pretty nice and knowledgeable guy. I talked with him a few times on ChefTalk(I think) forum. 
He's got his opinions, just like the rest of us.....................................
not a bad dude though.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 28, 2014)

Used to post a lot on the mercifully defunct FF. I think he was some kind of (self styled) Sabatier expert.


----------



## larrybard (Sep 28, 2014)

According to one of his profiles:

Location:
Monrovia, CA
Culinary Experience
Former Chef
What I do for a living:
Former: Wrangler, Bouncer, Sparring Partner, Cook, Actor, Grip, Inventor, Businessman, Attorney.
Current: Putter around the backyard.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 28, 2014)

I remember seeing him on KF a little and I think he even signed up here at one point? ChefTalk is where I first came across him. He always seems very willing to help people with questions about kitchen layouts and knives. He really steers people to Sabatiers, and mentions J-knives as well (although generally considers them overkill). It was his poss about knives that led me to j-knives, and the hidden world of KF ITK and then KKF. It is almost single-handly his fault I now have 30+ knives from japanese makers and american custom makers :biggrin:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Sep 28, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> It is almost single-handly his fault I now have 30+ knives from japanese makers and american custom makers :biggrin:


Kinda same thing happened to me (with the exception that I'm still on the way of getting 30+ knives)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 28, 2014)

His blog, _Cook Food Good_, has been dormant since 2012: http://www.cookfoodgood.com


----------



## zoze (Sep 28, 2014)

Keyser Söze?


----------



## mhlee (Sep 28, 2014)

He's someone who had a relationship with a certain company. 

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69297/knife-length-240-or-270mm#post_377925


----------



## ecchef (Sep 28, 2014)

zoze said:


> Keyser Söze?



:biggrin:


----------



## Geo87 (Sep 28, 2014)

Perhaps Jon may chime in BDL claimed to have met with him and kcma in the real world at one point. 

He's certainly knowledgeable but at times pretty over the top. I seem to remember a few posts in which he claimed to have sabatiers so sharp they actually fell through things ( chicken wing, onion , tomato) he supposedly took a phone call whilst cutting chicken, rested the knife on the chicken and it fell through the wing.... Going to call bs on that lol. 

I would also expect him to be very different in real life from his on line character, although he definitely sounds like a retired chef and can write fairly well. He has been inactive for quite a while (rumoured to be working on his book) 

Don't get me wrong he seems nice, helpful but also as salty said a bit of a windbag


----------



## JBroida (Sep 28, 2014)

very different in real life from the online persona


----------



## chinacats (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll compromise and say a knowledgeable windbag...mainly due to his business relationship with a total scumbag. He does seem to know quite a bit about Sab's...though I personally think there are a few chefs here with just as much knowledge in that area (Sachem certainly would be one).


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 28, 2014)

zoze said:


> Keyser Söze?



Funniest two word reply, yet :rofl2:

Classic movie, too


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2014)

He currently hangs out on a couple of coffee forums. Same personality there---he's always right, and gets very prickly when someone suggests otherwise.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 29, 2014)

He made a few appearances on this forum. One of which was an attempt to correct DT on his knowledge of heat treats when he was using vintage Sab blanks for a knife project....That was amusing.


----------



## Geo87 (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you have a link for that thread, sounds funny! 

I couldn't find it, or is this the thread you mean? http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10023-Vintage-sabatier-blanks-on-ebay/page2 
all he said was oops .. Mabie it was edited out?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 29, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> Do you have a link for that thread, sounds funny!
> 
> I couldn't find it, or is this the thread you mean? http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10023-Vintage-sabatier-blanks-on-ebay/page2
> all he said was oops .. Mabie it was edited out?


thats the thread. BDL's comments were removed I guess.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 1, 2014)

Never a dull moment with BDL!


----------

